# Rockport Crawdads?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if Rockport has crawdads in it?

I have a last minute camping trip up there and my kids are begging to catch crawdads so I thought it would be a good opportunity.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I dont know, I woud assume so though, strawberry has a ton.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG yes it does. I remember several fishing trips with my dad where several caught fish got eaten by those dumb things while we weren't paying attention.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks! I usually catch em at Strawberry.

East Canyon has them too, but they are usually pretty small and we don't catch as many.


----------

